# مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم


مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور​
احبتنا مُستخدِمي موقِع و منتدى الكنيسة بِزواره و اعضائة و مُشرفيه

مَن مِنا لا يتعامل مع الصِور يومياً في استخدامه للانترنت؟ و مَن مِنا لا يحتاج الى ان يرفع صورة بين الحين و الاخر؟ بل احيانا بشكل يومي؟

كلنا يحتاج الى طريقة سهلة و بسيطة و سريعة لرفع الصور و هذا ما التمسناه من خلال مشاركتكم الفعالة في المنتدى, فالفترة الاخيرة شَهَدَ المُنتدى نِمواً في مواضيع التصميم المسيحية و اصبحنا نَستخدِم الصور في مُختلف مواضيعنا حتى كاد المنتدى يحتوي على صورة في كل موضوع جديد

انطلاقنا من هذا الاحتياج قررنا ان نُسهل عليكُم رفع الصور المسيحية سواء للاستخدام في منتدى الكنيسة ام للمنتديات و المواقع المسيحية الاخرى فهذه الخدمة الجديدة التي سنطلقها هي لكل المسيحيين ليكون لنا مركزنا المسيحي الخاص لرفع صورنا المسيحية, الذي يضمن حقوقنا كمستخدمين مسيحيين بدل من استعمال المواقع العربية الاخرى التي لا تضمن لنا اي حقوق مسيحية 

أدعم مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور من خلال استعمالك و دعوة اصدقائك للمركز عوضاً عن المواقع الاخرى

المركز يسمح لك برفع الصور التالية: .gif - .jpg - .jpeg - .png - .bmp و يسمح لك برفع صورة يصل حجمها الى ½ MB اي نصف ميجا بايت (512 KB) 

الصور ستُحفظ بصورة دائمة و سيتم اخذ نسخة احتياطية لها مرة بالاسبوع لضمان بقائها على الامد الطويل


مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور - سوياً لبناء اكبر مركز مسيحي للصور

سلام و نعمة


----------



## faris sd4l (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الله عليك يا روك عنجد يسلمو كتييييييييييييييييييير
ربنا يباركك و يخليك للمنتدى على طول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2008)

راااااااااااااااائع جدا يا روك 
مرسىىىىى على المركز الرائع 
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك ويجعلك ديما سبب مجد اسمه القدوس 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*+*


دائماً تُبهرنا بالجديد الذي تقدمه 

ربنا يبارك في خدمتك أكثر و أكثر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل جدا يا روك بجد موضوع مهم لاننا بنتعامل مع الصور كتير جدا
تسلم افكارك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## nonaa (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يا زعيم
ربنا لا يضيع اجر كوب ماء بارد
وانت خادم امين للرب يسوع
صلواتك
والى الامام دايما​


----------



## twety (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل جدا وفكرة متتازة*
*الى الامام دايما*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك *


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الله عليك يا روك 

فكره رائعه من روائعك 

ربنا يباك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## مسعد خليل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*الف شكر ليك يا روك رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وتسلم ايدك فكرة جميلة ورائعة الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## فادية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*من الاول كدا يا روك دا انا كنت بعاني من المشكلة دي *
*وكمان لما بنحمل الصور المسيحيه على مراكز الصور العربية في الغالب كانت بتتحذف *
*ربنا ميحرمناش من ابداعاتك يا باشا*
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا روك وربنا يعوضك كل خير

 الف مبروك علينا كلنا

ومن تقدم ونجاح لتقدم اكبر و نجاح اكبر واكبر​


----------



## steven gerrard (31 أكتوبر 2008)

Congratulation every one
God bless u, Rock
​


----------



## جيلان (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*دايما تفاجئنا بالجديد يا روك
ربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك و يقويك
و يكون موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع على الانترنت على الاطلاق
و يكون سبب بركه و خلاص للكثيرين 
على ايديك و ببركه صلواتك 
يا صخرتنا الغاليه 
يا 
*روك*​


----------



## mero_engel (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*فكره رائعه يا زعيم*
*تسلم الايادي *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك ومجهودك*​


----------



## vetaa (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*الف الف مليون شكر*
*يا زعمينا المبدع*
*بجد خبر جميييييييييل*

*وانا اكتر واحده فرحانه بيه*
*ميرسى والى الامام دايما ببركه ربنا*


----------



## marmar fonso (31 أكتوبر 2008)

حلو قوى ربنا معاك ويكمل مجهودك ويعوضك


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يبارك كل جهودك من أجل المنتدى ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## mina_picasso (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*هو دة الكلام الله عليك يا مان.

ولا الحوجة للي يساوي ولا اللي ميساويش.

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم.​*


----------



## trank (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم وخدمتكم الجميله دي


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الف مبروك وعقبال منعمل مركز لرفع الصور لكل المنتديات المسيحيه ويقى معروف زى المنتدى 
وربنا يباركك يا زعيم على تعبك وجهدك الدائم لتطوير المنتدى


----------



## parakletos (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الرب يبارك تعبك وخدمتك اخي الحبيب


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك اتعابك زعيمنا
فكرة رائعة تساعد كافة الاعضاء على الابداع
سلام الرب يسوع معك​


----------



## totty (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رائع يا روووك

خطوه حلوه خالص هتساعدنا كتييير

ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك*​


----------



## ابن الشهداء (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع ومنتدى جميل المسيح يبارك كل من له تعب محبة


----------



## ابن الشهداء (1 نوفمبر 2008)

_*:Love_Letter_Send:*_


ابن الشهداء قال:


> مجهود رائع ومنتدى جميل المسيح يبارك كل من له تعب محبة


----------



## Aksios (1 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعه خالص الرب يعوض تعبك
و منتظرين قسم رفع الترانيم
و الرب يعضو خدمتك و تعبك خير​


----------



## مريم جورج ميلاد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكركم على الصور الجميلة انا سعيدة جدا بيكم وربنا يعويضكم


----------



## amjad-ri (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*
دائماً تُبهرنا بالجديد الذي تقدمه 

ربنا يبارك في خدمتك أكثر و أكثر ​*


----------



## duosrl (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الله عليك يا روك

فكره رائعه من روائعك

ربنا يباك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## white rose (1 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم ايديك ..انا من اول ما شفت هالمنتدى و سجلت فيه و أنا ملاحظة اديه عم تتعب بشان خدمة 
       الكل.يسلمو ايديك كمان مرة و يسوع يباركك و يحميك انت وكل يللي معك.


----------



## bashaeran (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات وانشالله تفيد لكن ماذا لو ننشر موضوع ونشرف عليه ممكن التوضيح ولا بعد كم مشاركة يسمح المنتدى ان نكتب موضوع ونشرف علية وشكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## ممدوح يوسف (1 نوفمبر 2008)

رجاء محبة اريد تصمميم ( لوجو) لخدمة بعنوان رسالة النجاة واتمنى يكون الرد على اميلى والرب الهنا الصلح يبارك مجهودكم 
* ممنوووووووووووع وضع الايميل فى أى مشاركه لان هذا مخالف لقوانين ا لمنتدى*


----------



## rana1981 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا روك لانه انا كنت ديما عندي مشكلة مع رفع الصور وبتعذب فيهن 
الرب يبارك حياتك اخي العزيز​*


----------



## ava bishoy son (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربــــــــــبنا يبـــــــارك فى خدمتك وينمو المنتدى اكتر واكتر بافكارك الممتازة البناءة يا زعيم*​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهـــــــــــــــــــود رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

الى مزيد من التقـــــــدم بنعمة رب المجد 
++++++

​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

_جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
استاذنا روك ربنا يباركلنا فيك وفي المنتدى وتطوراته كده
المسيح يحميك من كل سوء​_


----------



## jamil (1 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع جدا وليباركك ربنا يسوع المسيح يااميييييييييييييييين روك للافضل دائما


----------



## صوت الرب (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رائع جدا ...
إلى الأمام يا زعيمنا الحبيب*


----------



## milad hanna (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك يا روك ربنا يخليك ويبارك لنا فى حياتك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 نوفمبر 2008)

عمل عظيم جداً ، فقد كان ذلك الموضوع يسبب لنا أرقاً دائماً ، خوفاً من إستخدام مواقع مؤذية  .
+++ ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك عملكم الرائع ، لمجد إسمه القدوس .


----------



## doha11 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا  يباركك  يباشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ويعوضك  تعب  محبتك


----------



## وفيق زكي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ومحبة المسيح ......انا ارسلت امس الجمعة 31/10/2008 مجمو عة من الصور علي مركز الصور  فهل وصلت وأذا كانت وصلت المركز فأ ين هي وأين اجدها.......وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## مينا سمير عادل (1 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه الصوره جمييييييييييييييييييييييييله


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد اللة عليك يا روك

ربنا يبارك حياتك بجد

كل يوم بتتحفنا بحاجة جديدة للمنتدى

تسلم ايديك يا غالى


----------



## مورا مارون (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك تعبك يا روك

فعلاا انت سهلت الامور علينا مش بس أحنا أعضاء المنتدى فقط

بل كل المسيحين الي بيشتغلوا على النت 

ربنا معاك

وشكراا ليك​


----------



## magdyonly (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يبارك خدمتكم و الله لاينسي تعب المحبه
صلوا لاجلي


----------



## magdyonly (1 نوفمبر 2008)

كل سنة و انتم طيبن بمناسبة عيد نياحه  الانبا رويس
صلاته تكون مع جمينا امين


----------



## مريم جورج ميلاد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

انا سعيدة بانضمامى وسعيدة بالصور جدا لانها جديدة وفريدة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## jenanew (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع جنان وحلو اوى وجديد كمان ربنا يعوض تعبكم نفسى اشترك معاكم بجد لو سمحتولى:66:


----------



## Hallelujah (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا

عقبال الادارة ما تعفو عنا و تعطينا تفعيلة الرسايل الخاصة و التواقيع​


----------



## malak_66666 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## malak_66666 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

[صور جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا      وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ابو الغطس (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ابو الغطس


----------



## ابنه الملك (1 نوفمبر 2008)

حلو اوى روك المركز 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك 
شكرا مره تانيه


----------



## نوبا (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد شغل ممتاز اوووووى  ربنا معكوا اخوكوا ابانوب سعيد


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الله عليك ياروك بجد فكره رووووووووووووووووووووووعه 
انا كان بيطلع عيني علشان ارفع صورة وفي الاخر كانت تتحذف

والي الامام دايما يا منتدي الكنيسه 

و ربنا يحيميك و يباركك ويبارك خدمتك دايما
ياروك​


----------



## وفيق زكي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

[color="red"]سلام ونعمة  ......اعزائي الاعضاء بعد سلا م المسيح احب اعرفكم بانني الذي الصور يوم الجمعة 31/10 وانا اسمي[/color] وفيق زكي وليس روك التي تصلني علي الاميل الخا ص بي في رسا ئلكم التي تشكرني علي الصور انا لا احب الشكر علي أى عمل خاص  بالمنتدى اوغيرة....................................


----------



## same7f (2 نوفمبر 2008)

lمبروك و ربنا يبارك اعمالكم وتجبلنا كل جديد


----------



## engy_sondos (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى اوووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## سمسم سعيد (2 نوفمبر 2008)

كان الله مع يوسف فكان رجل ناجح      الرب معك ويقويك


----------



## mansor1_2000 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*نتغير الى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد الى مجد كما من الرب الروح (2كو 3 : 18)*
*دائما بنعمة رب المجد فى تقدم يا منتدانا الغالى*
*الرب يعوض تعب محبتك أخى الحبيب ماى روك*
*ويبارك حياتك*​*
*


----------



## ramy saba (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرآ ليك أخى  ماى روك ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك


----------



## Ferrari (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر ليك يا روك على الحاجات الجميلة دى

ومبروك على الخدمة العظيمة من اجل خدمة الجميع فى المنتدى وخارج المنتدى

حقيقى فكرة عظيمة 

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يا روك

​


----------



## vemy (2 نوفمبر 2008)

اىه الحلاوة دى ياروك بجد مشروع هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل واكتر من رائع 
  ريحتنا الله يكرمك...........ربنا يخليك لمصر يا راجل  وللمنتدى ولينا طبعا


----------



## ابو الغطس (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*ابو الغطس*

:Love_Letter_Open:[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE] فعلأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ بجد موقع هائل


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*فعلا روك هى دى الحاجة اللى ناقصة المنتدى

بجد بجد انت رائع

ميرسى ليك كتير​*


----------



## الوداعة (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميل أوى يا   ماى روك , و يسوع المسيح يكبر المنتدى أكتر وأكتر ببركة امنا العذراء وجميع قديسيه أمين
*​


----------



## angee (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يبارك حياتك ويجعلك نور للناس الي حواليك حتى تظهر مجد الله من خلال اعمالك لصالح المسيح ومجد الله خطوة رائعة منك ونتمنا المزيد من الاخوة والاخوات للمنتدى


----------



## رانا (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل ربنا يبارك​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة رائعة جداً يا روك 

من تقدم الى اخر 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

في را











   انا تنشرح نفسيي واحن دائما لرؤية صور سيدنا المسيح عليه السلام


----------



## ممدوح الملاى (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم و خدمتكم الجميله دى


----------



## rafaat.ataala@y (3 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## ارووجة (4 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة حلووووة كتيررررررررر
ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## sosana (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود رووووعة يا روك
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعبك خير​


----------



## عثمان الغرداوي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

لقد طلبت مساعدتكم المرة الماضية و لكنكم لم تعطون اية اهمية لرسالتي مع اني اعتبر نفسي عضوا و مبشرا ناشطا و لوحدي استطعت ان اكون جماعة من 8 افراد و اقنعتهم بالمسيحية لكن كما يقولون يدا واحدة لا تصفق حيث لست متمكنا في المسيحية و ليست لي الامكانات الازمة لدالك بحيث عندي كتاب وحيد للانجيل و لا املك مقرا للاجتماع -مع العلم اننا نلتقي في المقاهي لتبادل الاراء و انتم للاسف لا تريدون مساعدتنا - او ان نشاطكم يختص باخواننا في منطقة القبائل و فقط كما قال صديقي مع اننا كما تدرون جيدا اننا متابعون من طرف الشرطة و غير مرغوب فينا من عند المسلمون و انا لا استطيع المواصلة لاني بدون عمل و ليست لي الامكانات الازمة و خاصة و انتم لا تردون دعمنا فنحن لا نطلب منكم ان تساعدونا للسفر لاوربا بل نريد البقاء هنا لنشر تعاليم المسيحية السمحاء في ارض الجزائر -سلام من الرب المسيح و هده المرة اريد منكم ان تردو على رسالتي و عدم الرد معناه انكم لا تهتمون لامرنا   سلام من عند عثمان الغرداوي


----------



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2008)

عثمان الغرداوي قال:


> لقد طلبت مساعدتكم المرة الماضية و لكنكم لم تعطون اية اهمية لرسالتي مع اني اعتبر نفسي عضوا و مبشرا ناشطا و لوحدي استطعت ان اكون جماعة من 8 افراد و اقنعتهم بالمسيحية لكن كما يقولون يدا واحدة لا تصفق حيث لست متمكنا في المسيحية و ليست لي الامكانات الازمة لدالك بحيث عندي كتاب وحيد للانجيل و لا املك مقرا للاجتماع -مع العلم اننا نلتقي في المقاهي لتبادل الاراء و انتم للاسف لا تريدون مساعدتنا - او ان نشاطكم يختص باخواننا في منطقة القبائل و فقط كما قال صديقي مع اننا كما تدرون جيدا اننا متابعون من طرف الشرطة و غير مرغوب فينا من عند المسلمون و انا لا استطيع المواصلة لاني بدون عمل و ليست لي الامكانات الازمة و خاصة و انتم لا تردون دعمنا فنحن لا نطلب منكم ان تساعدونا للسفر لاوربا بل نريد البقاء هنا لنشر تعاليم المسيحية السمحاء في ارض الجزائر -سلام من الرب المسيح و هده المرة اريد منكم ان تردو على رسالتي و عدم الرد معناه انكم لا تهتمون لامرنا سلام من عند عثمان الغرداوي


 
راسلني على الايميل و ساقوم بايصالك الى المقرات المسيحية المباشرة في الجزائر

الرب يرعاكم..


----------



## bashaeran (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز يدي معك اي شي تريد نحن نتعاون مع الادارة لينا شرف لكن تاكد لسنى احزاب بل جنود لرب مستعدين لتضحية


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*خطوة رائعة حبيب المسيح ماى روك, الرب يباركك ويستخدمك دائما لأجل مجد أسمه*


----------



## ايهاب رفعت بهنا (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى فى المعموديه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك موضوع جميل جدا لكن اعذرنى انا مش عارف لانى من الجيل الفديم شويه خبرتى قليله وبسطه فى الكمبيوتر والنت لو عندك وقت علمنى يكون جزيل الشكر وربنا يوفقك وربنا معكم ببركة القدسين


----------



## abn yso3 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*الرب يبارك حياتك ياروك ويبقى المنتدى فى تقدم
*​


----------



## jabo (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك الرب يباركك


----------



## ابو الغطس (7 نوفمبر 2008)

هاى شلون اخباركم


----------



## روز 123 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جميله قوي وربنا موجود ولازم نكون احسن ونتقدم كمان وكمان وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*راااااااائع يا روك 

ربنا يعينك ويقويك وتقدم لنا المزيد *​


----------



## مريم جورج ميلاد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك اشكرك جدا


----------



## ابو الغطس (8 نوفمبر 2008)

:download:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله عليك ياروك ربنا يخليك لينا ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## الاشورية (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة رائعة وان شاء الله يكون الابداع بالموقع مستمر جدا ودائما​*


----------



## ktakity (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد فكره جميله
ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييير


----------



## ابو الغطس (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعبكم  ربنا موجود


----------



## jamil (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اى فكره موضوع تطرح من قبلكم فهى جديده وجميله ومقبوله اتصور من اغلب الاعضاء


----------



## وفيق زكي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ومحبة طريقة رفع الافلام والترانيم لئضا فتها للمنتدي ................وفيق زكي


----------



## shadehnageb (16 نوفمبر 2008)

نفس اشارك فى الحياة مع ربنا


----------



## shadehnageb (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على اشتراكى معكم الرب معوتكم تعب محبتكم


----------



## jamil (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الفكره جدا رائعه وممتعه


----------



## shadehnageb (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الحياة مع اللة جميلة جيداا


----------



## منير s (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جدا مع تمنياتى بدائم التقدم والنجاح المستمر والرب يبارككم


----------



## shadehnageb (22 نوفمبر 2008)

قلبى فرح لانى ماشى مع يسوع


----------



## ممدوح يوسف (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا


----------



## ++بيبو++ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى واتمنى ان اكون عضو فعال


----------



## shadehnageb (23 نوفمبر 2008)

فىكل يوم اباركك واسبح اسمك الى الدهر امين


----------



## ايهاب رفعت بهنا (23 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره رائعه وربنا معكم


----------



## shadehnageb (23 نوفمبر 2008)

:heat:





مسعد خليل قال:


> *الف شكر ليك يا روك رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وتسلم ايدك فكرة جميلة ورائعة الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## shadehnageb (26 نوفمبر 2008)

كان الرب مع يوسف فكان رجلا  ناجحا:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## gorg_star (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا روك ربنا يياركك


----------



## jolly (29 نوفمبر 2008)

راائع حلو قوي وبيسهل حاجات كتير ميرسي لكل اللي تعب


----------



## jamil (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع رائع وكل الشكر لك روك وللاخوه والاخوات القائمين المشرفينعلى المنتدى


----------



## shadehnageb (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة حلول شهر  كيهك


----------



## shadehnageb (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كل  سنة وانت طيبن   بماسبة الصوم الميلاد:a4::smi411:


----------



## shadehnageb (24 ديسمبر 2008)

فى السنة الجديدة شعارنا ربنا موجود فلا يعوزنى شياء


----------



## shadehnageb (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو تقيلونى فى الاشتراك منتدى


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك استاذى العزيز روك والرب يبارك حياتك وانا لى طلب صغير ان تشرح لى بالتفصيل كيف ارفع الصور من مركز الصور ويكون لك جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## ممدوح يوسف (6 يناير 2009)

ليكن عام البركة على الكنيسة ومصر والعالم
القس / ممدوح يوسف


----------



## ماريا بنت الملك (6 يناير 2009)

ربنا يبارككم ويبارك فى خدمتكم


----------



## jamil (6 يناير 2009)

مشكوره جهودكم التي تبذل لنا (بكل مونونيه )


----------



## joossef (21 يناير 2009)

حياتكم وؤصوركم اكثر من رائعه صلوا من اجلى انا لسه جديد فى طريق رب المجد يسوع المسيح

بحبه وبحبكم الرب يحفظكم ويرعاكم


----------



## joossef (21 يناير 2009)

زيدوا المسيح تسبيح علوا الاله فى سماه


----------



## joossef (21 يناير 2009)

الاب ممدوح يوسف كل عام وانت طيب واهل كنائس مصر بخير وسلام صلى من اجلى انا جديد فى طريق الرب يسوع مع خالص حبى


----------

